# Ship from USA to Australia ( Buying New iPhone )



## Jorden (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi, anyone who watched the live seminar of apple about the new iPhone lunch; I want to purchase it and enjoy these new features. I have found that a package forwarding company " splicepackages.com " is providing shipping from USA to Australia. They also provide assisted purchase.

And the great news is they are providing an 80% discount on complete shop and ship services for the new iPhone. I am just going to order it through Splice Packages, so excited about the new iPhone. 

Have anyone ordered the new iPhone? And what are your thoughts about the latest iPhone?


----------

